# What breed is this?



## layne (Apr 18, 2013)

Are these Rhode Island reds or gold stars? I'm pretty sure they are one of the two


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Lane and welcome!! They look like gold stars, or gold comets. Now a few observations. It looks like they are trying to get as far away from the light as possible, so they are too warm. If they huddle underneath it, they are too cold. And, with the roost up there, do they stay in the box?  Have fun and see ya around here!!!


----------

